# CPC-A looking for entry-level job in MN, ND, or SD



## kimberly.severs (Aug 14, 2010)

Cotact infomation: 
KIMBERLY SEVERS
PHONE: (218) 205-4237 • E-MAIL: KIMBERLY.SEVERS@GMAIL.COM

OBJECTIVE
	I would like to fulfill a job in the Medical Coding field in the surrounding area. I am very eager to start my medical coding career and I believe I would be an excellent addition to you team.
EDUCATION
	2010                  Northwest Technical College                          Bemidji, MN 
	Took a CPC Exam Review course to further my education & to obtain my CPC-A
2007-2008	Northwest Technical College	Bemidji, MN
Medical Coding Certificate
	I received my Medical Coding certificate in May 2008
2006-2007	MSCTC	Fergus Falls, MN
Medical Coding Certificate
	Took a few classes for my Medical Coding Certificate then transferred to Bemidji
WORK EXPERIENCE
	2009-Present	Walgreens	Fergus Falls, MN
Service Clerk
	I ring people up, stock shelves, clean, and process photos.
2009-2010	Underwood Quik Stop	Underwood, MN
Cashier, Supervisor, Deli
	I run the cash registered, add up the till at the end of the night, supervise some staff, and work in the deli.
2008-2009	Five Star Bingo	Fergus Falls, MN
Floor worker/sales
	I sold bingo tickets and filled out the needed paperwork throughout the night. 
2008-2009	Broen Memorial Home	Fergus Falls, MN
Certified Nursing Assistant
	I helped the elderly with everyday things they could no longer accomplish on their own.
2007-2009	Lake Region Healthcare Corporation	Fergus Falls, MN
Certified Nursing Assistant, Unit Clerk
	I took care of  ill patients, helped with everyday cares, entered orders into 
    the computer, transcribed orders, multi tasked, communicated with 
    doctors, families of patients,  and other staff, answered the phones, 
    and made copies.
2004-2006	Battle Lake Good Samaritan Center	Battle Lake, MN
Certified Nursing Assistant
	I helped the elderly with everyday needs and cares.
ACCREDITATIONS AND LICENSES
	CPC-A, Medical Coding Certificate, Certified Nursing Assistant, CPR Certified


----------

